# Prom Dress Help!



## valiance (Nov 11, 2009)

So my proms coming up and I've decided to try to search for a dress early on..
I completely fell in love with Megan Fox's Golden Globes dress:










God, it is so gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Problem is this dress is like $20,000 lmao..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So my question is, does anyone have any suggestions on dresses somewhat similar to this that costs a lot less?


----------



## KeishaG14 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if they'll have it, but my first thought was Evening dresses, cocktail, prom dresses, gowns by eDressMe


----------



## valiance (Nov 11, 2009)

they dont have it, but thank you.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont know where you live but Group USA may have something similar...

Group USA: Home

I prefer going into a store to shop v.s. shopping online. I have a Group USA near me and I always find amazing dresses at a decent price.  I bought my prom dress here (circa 2004).  At first I got a $300 dress from Bloomingdales but my mom forced me to return it (b/c of the price).  But Group USA had something just as nice for under $99.


----------



## valiance (Nov 14, 2009)

ill check out the store, thanks.


----------

